# interntional 4700 dump,plow ,auto



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

1998 international 4700 , automatic transmission, hydraulic brakes , 444e Diesel engine with 280,000 miles, tires at 80%, Pintle hitch, Reese hitch, electric brake control , 11' Henderson dump bed with tarp, 10' boss v plow. Under 26000 gvw no need for cdl asking $17000.00


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

still got it price drop to $14500 make offer


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Is the dump electric over hydraulic as it appears, or clutch pump/pto?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Some of the automatic transmissions did have PTO capability. But I didn't see controlles in the cab.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Some of the automatic transmissions did have PTO capability. But I didn't see controlles in the cab.


It looks like an electric dump controller sitting on the seat. But I'm not positive.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It looks like an electric dump controller sitting on the seat. But I'm not positive.


I'm on my phone, it's hard to tell. I'm going to get. Wife food, me cheap beer. Then get the laptop out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

That orange box is an electric contorller for the box.


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

Electric over hydraulic .


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Still got it?


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

Still got her. Been sitting all summer. Just waiting for snow


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

sold!!!!!!!!!


----------

